# tracker 992 taurus



## muntauk (Sep 29, 2012)

got a new 992 22 cal l.r / 22 mag. took it to the range to try it out i used cc1 green tag ammo. after 15/ 20 shoots , the cylinder started to jam after a couple of shoots. i checked the locking system ang everything else, couldn't find a thing. anybody have idea what it could be? thanks


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Try making the cylinder move back and forth, from contact with the barrel to contact with the recoil shield.
If the cylinder moves back and forth, the gun is not working correctly. The movement should be so small that you can't easily feel or see it.
If the cylinder moves in this way, fired cartridges will press rearward against the recoil shield and slow, or even jam-up, cylinder rotation.

A gunsmith can repair this.
But if the gun is new, Taurus should do the repair at no cost to you.


----------



## muntauk (Sep 29, 2012)

thanks steve m19, that that makes sense, i'll try it and let you know muntauk


----------

